# making combi-melta guns



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

I need to make 10 combi-melta guns for my stern guard vets and I was wondering what people have used to make them or the best place to order them from in the US. I could always just say that they are combi-melta guns but i would rather model them. and I don't want to buy 10 boxes of stern guard vets or spend $100 on blisters :grin: thanks,

Gabool


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

We have 2 excellent tutorials here which may be able to help you do some conversion work.

This shows you how to turn a flamer into a melta
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16567

This shows you how to make a combi flamer
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16839

A combination of these tutorials may allow you to make some combi meltas from unused tactical flamers. Although needing 10 combi meltas is qutie a lot.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

yea im arming all my sternguard with combi-meltas to deal with any tank or MC that gets too close.


----------

